# R32 GTR intercooler



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

As title, looking for a replacement intercooler as mine has seen better days. Not looking for any generic eBay ones 

Cheers


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ARC 100mm Super Intercooler here for £300??


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Dave for the reply but I managed to get one sorted


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

OK mate


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like to speak to you about some body work and paint that***8217;s needing done. But I***8217;m a few weeks away from that at the moment


----------

